# Strap Loose Or Strap Tight?



## seiko 6105 (May 16, 2006)

I like my strap loose so that my heavy divers watch is always on the inside/underside of my wrist:

Is there any etiquette about wearing one's watch topside or underside of wrist?

Gerard


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

seiko 6105 said:


> I like my strap loose so that my heavy divers watch is always on the inside/underside of my wrist:
> 
> Is there any etiquette about wearing one's watch topside or underside of wrist?
> 
> Gerard


No etiquette that I know of - it's entirely up to you how you wear your watch. I wear my watches on top of my wrist but a couple of friends of mine wear their's on the underside of the wrist whilst a couple don't wear a watch at all (are they mad







??).

Whichever way's most comfortable for you


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, whatever suits you best.









I always thought it was very 70's to wear the watch face on the underside, a bit of a Burt Reynolds/Jason King look. I don't like my straps to move at all.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

My Dad always wears his watch(es) face 'down' for work to minimise the risk of scratching/smashing the crystal on the machines/workshops he works on, and then face 'up' when not at work. As I'm more of a 'desk jockey', mine's always face up, but with a wee bit of slack in the strap.

I've noticed quite a few folk wearing their watches over the cuff of their shirt nowadays, strange how things change.


----------



## seiko 6105 (May 16, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> My Dad always wears his watch(es) face 'down' for work to minimise the risk of scratching/smashing the crystal on the machines/workshops he works on, and then face 'up' when not at work. As I'm more of a 'desk jockey', mine's always face up, but with a wee bit of slack in the strap.
> 
> I've noticed quite a few folk wearing their watches over the cuff of their shirt nowadays, strange how things change.


Burt Reynolds / Roger Moore / Lee Majors real men _ what watches did they wear?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

My opinion has been coloured by an old teacher of mine who always wore his watch underhand?!?

But considering how many times I knock door frames and scrape walls just walking round my own home underhand now seems a sensible option.

Toby


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Top of hand with close but not too tight fit.

I prefer slimmer watches like the SMP and I have gone off thick cased watches as you do tend to knock them and they sit a bit pork pie like off the wrist.

Also prefer the flatter Casio G shocks for the same reason, so the older models appeal more to me


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a heavy metal freak myself......I tend to wear always over the wrist and loose enough to be able to squeeze a little finger in the play.......it works out just right for me, doesn't slap around like a windsock in a hurricane or act like a tourniquet either









Best regards David


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

With long semi-tropical summers here where summer temps are 90F plus and humidity levels nearly the same, a tight bracelet/strap seems to be a sweat catcher/retainer. So I always wear them loose enough to allow movement up/down the wrist, but not enough to allow the head to be turned 180 degrees.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Norm, our long hot tropical summer just arrived as well......oh no, hang on.......it's gone.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Norm, our long hot tropical summer just arrived as well......oh no, hang on.......it's gone.....


Damn, I was asleep and missed it again























Regarding loose or tight, outside & tightish, I hate sloppy straps









BTW preferably worn on the right, with few exceptions, I consider wearing a watch on the left wrist to be down right weird


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, Im the same, if it leaves a mark its too tight, if it can slip to be 'underneath' its too loose


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, Im the same, if it leaves a mark its too tight, if it can slip to be 'underneath' its too loose


That's about right Jase but why is there *never* a strap hole that provides such a fit?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah but Jason gets his straps custom made with only one hole in exactly the right position!

How many of us have made a hole with a nail or bradle exactly between two existing holes only for it to spilt through to the lower hole after about a week or so?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Ah but Jason gets his straps custom made with only one hole in exactly the right position!


Yeah, well, one doesnt like to brag


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I never have this problem with braided straps, I have a hole wherever I need one


















Jase, Paul, _*Shut it!!*_


----------

